# GRUB finden



## spionkaese (2. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hab leider folgendes Problem:
Auf meinem PC läuft seit gestern Abend die Debian Version von Mint Linux.
Das lief auch die ersten fünf Minuten gut, bis mir aufgefallen ist das ich keine Pakete installieren konnte.
Es wurde immer eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt, dass einige Pakete (bei einer frischen Installation  ) defekt wären.
In der Paketverwaltung wurden keine Pakete als defekt angezeigt.
Ich hab mir dann dank eines Linux-Forums einen "eigenen" Lösungsweg zusammengesucht, der leider darin endete,
dass ich

keine WLAN-Treiber mehr hatte
die Hälfte der vorher installierten Pakete weg war
und ich mehrere GRUB Installationen hatte
Ich hab dann das Linux neu aufgesetzt, neu gestartet und eine Fehlermeldung bekommen,
die in etwa so lautete:

```
GRUB: no such device: ff......-.......-.........
```
Ich habs dann mit einer neuen Installations probiert. Keine Veränderung.
Mittlerweile weiß ich, das ich starten kann, wenn ich im Bios-Menü die Linux-Festplatte auswähle (auf der die neueste GRUB-Installations drauf ist)
Es sieht bei mir folgendermaßen aus:

*1. HDD sda*
1x System Reserved + 1x ext4 + 1x SWAP (+25 GB unformatiert)
Linux + GRUB

*2.HDD sdb*
3x NTFS
Backups + Temp + Games 1 + vielleicht GRUB

*3. HDD sdc*
4x NTFS + 100 GB frei
Windows + Games 2 + vielleicht GRUB

Ich weiß leider nicht, wohin ich GRUB  installiert habe, aber ich glaube ich habe /sda und /sda2 ausgewählt.
Außerdem habe ich grade GRUB neu installiert, also

```
apt-get purge grub*
```
dann wieder installiert, allerdings hat das auch nichts gebracht.

Ich könnte jetzt natürlich im BIOS einstellen, dass automatisch von der ersten HDD gebootet wird, was ja funktioniert, allerdings würde ich mich über eine sauberere Lösung freuen.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, deshalb danke im vorraus.


----------



## Williwutz (2. Juli 2011)

hallo,



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich hab dann das Linux neu aufgesetzt, neu gestartet und eine Fehlermeldung bekommen,
> die in etwa so lautete:
> 
> ```
> ...



 das hoert sich so an als ob auf dem MBR(Master Boot Record) dieser Festplatte einen Grub eingetragen ist der nicht mehr existiert(wegen neu aufsetzen).




> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich im BIOS einstellen, dass automatisch von der  ersten HDD gebootet wird, was ja funktioniert, allerdings würde ich mich  über eine sauberere Lösung freuen.


wenn der Grub auf der Ersten Festplatte inkl. Windows funktioniert kannst du ohne weiteres diese HDD als Boot-Platte verwenden.


----------



## Bauer87 (2. Juli 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich im BIOS einstellen, dass automatisch von der ersten HDD gebootet wird, was ja funktioniert, allerdings würde ich mich über eine sauberere Lösung freuen.


 Was soll daran unsauber sein? Es ist doch normal, dass man von der ersten Festplatte bootet. (Oder bevorzugst du die zweite oder dritte?)


----------



## spionkaese (3. Juli 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Was soll daran unsauber sein? Es ist doch normal, dass man von der ersten Festplatte bootet. (Oder bevorzugst du die zweite oder dritte?)


Ich würde es gerne vermeiden mehrere Bootloader installiert zu haben. Mein PC zickt so schon oft genug rum, deswegen würde ich die möglichen Fehlerquellen gerne gering halten.
Es funktioniert ja jetzt eigentlich auch, aber der verschollene Bootloader macht mir etwas sorgen


----------



## Olli1607 (7. Juli 2011)

Versuchs dochmal damit

GRUB Umgebung analysieren


----------

